# For Sale - Two 52100 Petties!



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2019)

Click below for details...

*160mm Petty*

*120mm Petty*


----------



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2019)

What do you guys think of the little guy?


----------



## WildBoar (May 3, 2019)

Those handles look very nice!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 3, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Those handles look very nice!



I was going for simple but I'll take "very nice" - thanks!


----------



## milkbaby (May 4, 2019)

I have a 125 mm petty that is similar height and think it is very useful for various tasks.

The 160 mm looks like a pretty nice do-it-all type knife for those who like a small knife in the kitchen. Both very classy! GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell (May 4, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> I have a 125 mm petty that is similar height and think it is very useful for various tasks.
> 
> The 160 mm looks like a pretty nice do-it-all type knife for those who like a small knife in the kitchen. Both very classy! GLWS



Thanks!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (May 7, 2019)

Classy petties. Well, done!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2019)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Classy petties. Well, done!



Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2019)

Both still available... 

160mm - African Blackwood & Ironwood - 52100




120mm - African Blackwood - 52100


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2019)

If you'd like a mustard patina added to one of these knives just let me know when you purchase and I'll hook you up - no charge!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2019)

If you'd prefer just a pre-patina'd blade (think vintage looking) I can do that instead of a mustard patina, no problemo!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2019)

......


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## Dave Martell (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Dave Martell (May 30, 2019)

*Price Dropped* on both knives to as low as I can go!

This is giveaway pricing. In fact I may stop making petties since they're just not worth it.

_(This doesn't include any patina work as offered above, sorry)_


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2019)

*FINAL* Price Drop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labor of love (May 31, 2019)

Great looking handles!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Great looking handles!




Thanks Craig


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2019)

The little one is *SOLD*!

160mm still available!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 3, 2019)

This would make for a great Father's Day gift!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 3, 2019)

I just received this email from the customer who purchased the 120mm petty...

_"I have sharpened knives for many years, and over the years I would occasionally purchase a knife to see how my sharpening compared. I recently purchased a Martell knife and when it arrived I immediately tested the edge sharpness, and all I can say is WOW! 
I now have a new level to aspire to. I have never had an edge as amazing as this one.

Not to mention the fit/ finish of the blade.... simply remarkable. Symmetric grinds, a handle that fits like a glove, everything was spot on. Even the shipping/packing was above and beyond.

Great job Dave... wish I had got one years ago."_


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 3, 2019)

Both knives are *SOLD*!


----------

